# IMI Bill



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Went along to change my address and was told that from May the bills can be sent to a UK address. Still can't pay by direct debit but it is a step in the right direction


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Tha'ts good news for all non Residents, the bill will have a *payment reference* which is all you need to pay online from a Portuguese Bank.


----------

